
Square hires Keith Rabois, Silicon Valley veteran and investor - dwynings
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/08/square-hires-silicon-valley-veteran-investor-keith-rabois.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheTechnologyBlog+%28Los+Angeles+Times+Technology+Blog%29
======
kmfrk
Same as this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1631384>.

Wasn't caught because of the source-tracking URL.

